# Question About Outback Roofs



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey all,

Got a question for you. My Outback doesn't have a ladder to the top. I suspect that this is becasue it is a rear slide out. I always assumed that you cannot walk on top of the roof. I want to put my cover on without having to do it from the sides on a ladder. Can I walk on the roof of a 23RS? Or is that a bad idea?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

That depends, how big are you. There was a thread on here or IRV2.net awhile ago and weights were thrown around and about 220lbs was max weight without using a piece of plywood or something similar to walk on.

Bill.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

we cover this topic about once a month and I think the subject has never been really satisfied...

Outback itself says that you can walk on it but not put chairs or equipment on it --

I am alittle over 200 pounds and walk on it to wash it .. to clean the A/C and to do minor repairs... but I try to step on the cross beams all the time .. since if your not on the beams then your on nothing more then plywood.... and once you crack that plywood shell you've suddenly got big problems ...

So I guess my answer would be -- YES but do so gingerly and only when you need to...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Agreed.

I am 225 lbs and have been on the roof a number of times.....installed Maxxair vents, put on A/C cover, cleaned roof, etc.

Step lightly and try to walk on the cross beams.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You can walk on the roof
Jsut like was already said walk lightly and on the beams

Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I tip the scales at about 230.







I don't get on my roof without a piece of quarter inch plywood. I just don't want to take any chances. When cleaning I use a ladder.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John,

I will echo what the others have said, but be a little more direct about it. Lest there be any ambiguity! You can walk on the roof, but you MUST put your weight on the cross ribs with EVERY step. I don't care how much you weigh, you are taking a HUGE chance otherwise. Luckily, the ribs are easy to see.

Secondly, be very careful what you wear when walking on the roof. All it takes is a little piece of gravel stuck to the sole of your shoe to make lots of little holes in the roofing membrane. Then, the next season when you take it into the dealer complaining that your Outback is leaking like sieve... there will be a reason for it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m 265 and I walked on the edges to put my cover on. I was nervous the first couple of steps. I walked on the 12 in from each side and it was fine. With my weight I did not venture to the middle. Like most of us, mine had foot prints all over the roof when I bought it.

John


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

When I go up to clean or do maintenance I take 2 pcs of 1/2" plywood, each being about 2' x 3'. This allows me to move one piece while I stand or sit on the other.

Like Doug and others said, be careful not to gouge the rubber membrane. If not careful you could tear it with a corner of the plywood.

-Matt


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

From the Keystone website FAQ.
Q-Can I walk on my rubber roof?
Yes, with a few exceptions as noted (Springdale, Cabana, and Outback). Our roofs utilize 3/8â€ plywood underlayment and are designed to be walked on. Please, always use caution when working on top of any RV.


----------



## irelandd (Jul 22, 2005)

Slight change in topic, I walked on the roof carefully but did so with black soled sneakers. Is there anyway to remove the footprints?

Next time I will wear shoe covers.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi and welcome Irelandd, you could try RV Rubber Roof Cleaner.

Rob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

irelandd said:


> Slight change in topic, I walked on the roof carefully but did so with black soled sneakers. Is there anyway to remove the footprints?
> 
> Next time I will wear shoe covers.
> [snapback]98308[/snapback]​


irelandd,

I guess my first question- and I am not trying to be a smart a** here - would be... Why bother? No one is going to see them.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ws thinking the same thing as Doug. Mine has footprints and no one has seen them but me and thats when it is next to the house and you look out a second floor window.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I ws thinking the same thing as Doug. Mine has footprints and no one has seen them but me and thats when it is next to the house and you look out a second floor window.
> 
> John
> [snapback]98348[/snapback]​


Did your DW miss a spot?









Thor


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

When I went up the first time last Saturday to install Aero-Flo vent covers, there were shoe prints all over my roof!

To avoid any problems, I took off my shoes, emptied my pockets of sharp objects and did NOT use any plywood (as has been suggested by some) for fear of an edge cutting a hole.


----------



## irelandd (Jul 22, 2005)

Good point by all. I was thinking about the black stuff causing more black streaks on the side walls over time but I guess the concern is not a big deal. Also was concerned about more heat absorbtion but since the marks are small I guess it's a non-issue.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

irelandd said:


> Good point by all. I was thinking about the black stuff causing more black streaks on the side walls over time but I guess the concern is not a big deal. Also was concerned about more heat absorbtion but since the marks are small I guess it's a non-issue.
> [snapback]98384[/snapback]​


Keeping the roof washed and clean will minimize the black streaks. Install gutter extensions if you don't have them already.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

One more newby roof question. I see keeping the roof clean cuts down on the black streaks, but is there any sort of other maintenance that needs to be done, such as sealers or treatments, waxing, etc.?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

biga said:


> One more newby roof question. I see keeping the roof clean cuts down on the black streaks, but is there any sort of other maintenance that needs to be done, such as sealers or treatments, waxing, etc.?
> [snapback]103178[/snapback]​


No treatments are necessary unless you want to. The other thing, it may have been mentioned already but I'm too lazy too read the whole thread







, is to check the sealants around the roof fixtures on a regular basis. Any cracks in the sealant should be touched up with dicor or any other brand sealant that is made for rubber roofs.

Mike


----------

